# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Achtung! Betrug auf den Kleinanzeigen hier im Forum

## Big_B

Warte leider seit 4 Wochen auf einen bezahlten Mast.
Es wurden 2 Masten angeboten. 370 und 400 Neil Pryde Tpx RDM. 
User war eine Thesa oder Therese W. wahrscheinlich aus Belgien. 
Habe 440€ berwiesen. 
Anfangs kamen noch Mails, wo ich vertrstet wurde und jetzt ist Funkstille. 
Die 440€ kann ich wahrscheinlich abschreiben. 
Mchte auch nur warnen, dass die Betrger auch die Surfforen erreicht haben. 

Gre Big_B

----------


## Big_B

Alles gut.
Der Mast ist heute gut angekommen. 
Der Verkufer hat es sich anscheinend doch noch berlegt ihn mir zu schicken. 
Vielleicht ist er auch in den Logistik Zentren abhanden gekommen, aber leider gab es keine Kommunikation mit dem Verkufer. 
Somit musste ich vermuten dass ich betrogen wurde.
Nochmal Glck gehabt.

----------


## Tobias22

Ein Tipp noch zum Thema: Es gibt zum Beispiel bei PayPal die Mglichkeit, sich gegen Betrug auch beim Privatkauf abzusichern: Das kostet zwar etwas (glaube, so fnf Euro oder so hnlich), aber wenn man die Ware nach dem berweisen des Geldes nicht bekommt, erstattet PayPal das Geld. Ab bestimmten Betrgen ist das sicher eine berlegung wert. Und da braucht mir jetzt auch keiner kommen mit: Wir sind doch alle super tolle Surfer, die einem nix zuleide tun - schwarze Schafe gibt's leider berall. Mir wurde zum Beispiel mal ein Surfboard vom Ostseestrand wegeklaut und ein Segel zugeschickt, das eigentlich tip-top sein sollte, dann aber doch eine durchstochene Lattentasche hatte.

----------

